# Which tortoise is best?



## tortellinithetortoise (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi everyone,
There are so many great types of tortoises, all of them unique and all of them wonderful. I was wondering if anybody thinks there is a 'best tortoise' just overall. I don't mean to be divisive but I thought it might be interesting to see what people think, just answer as objectively as possible. In the poll I have included most of the major tortoise breeds but you can also reply with any that I left out, or your reason for why you think that tortoise is best.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 18, 2020)

are we taking just about breed?


----------



## tortellinithetortoise (Jun 18, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> are we taking just about breed?


Yes


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 18, 2020)

tortellinithetortoise said:


> Yes


I’ll love to have a Redfoot Tortoise


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 18, 2020)

i think Radiated tortoises are most beautiful and id go with sulcatas for personality


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 18, 2020)

Western Hermanns really seem amazing but I haven't had one and I can't betray my Russians ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 18, 2020)

I love my leopard, hes so cute and always looks so serious, but my redfoot is braver and more personable. So far atleast. The leopard is still young so maybe he'll come out of his shell haha


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2020)

I think you are doing me a grave injustice by making me choose just one.? Anyway, I choose all of them.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2020)

There are no tortoise breeds. Only individual species and subspecies.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2020)

There can't be a "best" species. Everyone's needs, wants, and accommodations are different. The best tortoise for a 10 acre ranch in the southwest will not be the best tortoise for a small NY apartment.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 19, 2020)

Tom said:


> There can't be a "best" species. Everyone's needs, wants, and accommodations are different. The best tortoise for a 10 acre ranch in the southwest will not be the best tortoise for a small NY apartment.


Tom, its ok to not be so serious all the time and have a lil fun ? you must have a fav


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 19, 2020)

In a tropical environment....
REDFOOT is the best!

Elsewhere they'd be a real PIA to take care of.

In fact, I'm so lazy that if I wasn't living in south Florida, I probably wouldn't be keeping tortoises.


----------



## Ink (Jun 19, 2020)

I love my Loepard, eastern hermann and western Hermann! MY tortoises are the BEST. ?


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tom, its ok to not be so serious all the time and have a lil fun ? you must have a fav


No way man. This is all serious business. No fun here.


----------



## Tortoise Buddy3826 (Aug 9, 2020)

All depends i think Russians are the most common but if you like the look i love the look of cherry heads


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2020)

Tidgy.


----------



## SPILL (Aug 12, 2020)

Every species is cool in their own way so I can't say a best. Unique setups, does well in groups, manageable size, mid-range price, and ease of care makes Pancakes my most underrated.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe the better question would be:
What's the best tortoises for my situation?


----------



## Tacos-Life (Aug 12, 2020)

id prefer a red-footed* but sulcatas are just my thing

* they stay small Sulcatas get huge and live for over a century so be prepared to keep a sulcata in your will


----------



## SPILL (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe the better question would be:
> What's the best tortoises for my situation?


True. My first tortoises were a sulcata and a leopard. Small to medium work better for me.


----------



## janevicki (Aug 12, 2020)

All are best! Each are wonderful in their own unique way. I love them all.


----------



## bonsai tortoise (Aug 12, 2020)

Redfoots and Greeks are the easiest for my situation and therefore my “best” tortoises. Sulcatas are incredible and I love mine but they need SPACE which is a huge downside. Leopards are awesome too but more touchy when it comes to care and mine aren’t as personable. My Greeks and redfoots don’t require a ton of space, don’t wreck their enclosures, seem outgoing and personable, are robust and healthy, and just awesome. So if I had a “best” tortoise it would be the redfoots and Greeks.


----------



## Lokkje (Aug 12, 2020)

My desert tortoise Tiny Tim is the most awesome tortoise in the planet and has been with me for six decades. I love my other deserts and I love my leopard but nothing beats Tiny Tim.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 14, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> are we taking just about breed?


Species!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 14, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> are we taking just about breed?


Species, NOT breed. How are we supposed to teach a newcomer the right thing, when our experienced keepers don't use the right phrases


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 14, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> My desert tortoise Tiny Tim is the most awesome tortoise in the planet and has been with me for six decades. I love my other deserts and I love my leopard but nothing beats Tiny Tim.


I am assuming that Tiny Tim is an adult CDT? How much does he weigh?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Aug 14, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Species, NOT breed. How are we supposed to teach a newcomer the right thing, when our experienced keepers don't use the right phrases


Check the Date Maggie, I wasn’t experienced ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 14, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy.


Is that a species or a breed?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 14, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Check the Date Maggie, I wasn’t experienced ?


Well, oh crap. I'm sorry. I was kinda surprised. Maybe, the temps are getting to me.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Aug 14, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, oh crap. I'm sorry. I was kinda surprised. Maybe, the temps are getting to me.


i make Mistakes.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 14, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i make Mistakes.


And I react to quickly. I'm gonna go sit in the shade and watch Sam playing in the sprinkler, (hanging my head in shame)


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Aug 14, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> And I react to quickly. I'm gonna go sit in the shade and watch Sam playing in the sprinkler, (hanging my head in shame)


such a sense of Humor


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 15, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> such a sense of Humor


No, just sincerely ashamed


----------

